
Ask HN: Wasted Server Space? - ParameterOne
If you are paying for hosting or have your own server(s) up 24&#x2F;7 and are not using all of its capacity would you consider renting it for computational purposes?
======
cjbprime
Yes. Please don't think this is a new idea, though. :)

To make running untrusted code safe, it would have to be a restricted VM. And
I think it just turns out that there aren't that many problems that it's
profitable to recode for an untrusted environment, have no communication
between nodes while they solve the problem, and run on an ad-hoc net.

~~~
ParameterOne
What do you mean by profitable to code for untrusted environment? how can this
be fixed?

